# 5 Best Flowers for Zone 5



## Beethinking (Jun 2, 2008)

*Excuse the incorrect zone in the thread title -- we're really zone 9!*

All,

I've been tasked with coming up with a seed combination of bee-friendly flowers to be planted throughout a farm in SE Portland, Oregon (Zone 9). I am not a gardener, though I intend to learn as time allows, thus I come to you for guidance. What is the ideal 5-flower combination for our zone in your mind? They are already going to be planting a tremendous amount of white/yellow clover. 

Thanks!

Matt


----------



## Beethinking (Jun 2, 2008)

Any ideas, green thumbs?

Thanks!

Matt


----------



## AndreiRN (Jun 13, 2008)

Sunflowers and acacia and linden.


----------



## Beethinking (Jun 2, 2008)

Thanks for the response!

Matt


----------



## katydid (Nov 10, 2008)

Cacklewack,

Here in Portland, I have had good results with Borage, Anise Hyssop, anything in the mint family but particularly thyme, rosemary, catmint, oregano, spearmint, lemon balm, non hybrid (pollen producing) sunflowers, lavender, I have seen them all over wild rose....
buckwheat is a good bee plant and a great cover crop, our main honey flow is blackberry as you know, which would suggest to me that berry crops like raspberry, marionberry, thornless blackberry etc. would be good for the bees (any expert opinions debunking this theory are welcome)
Shrubs: The bees love California lilac (spacing on the latin name, also often used as the common, it is ornamental, maybe not so useful for a farm except as a hedgerow), Hazelnuts are a good early pollen source and well adapted to our climate, make excellent hedgerows and of course, delicious nuts.

Hope that helps!

Laura


----------

